# New kid on The Block



## Dereklynn (Nov 11, 2009)

I just recieved a Medical Coding certificate from an online program earlier this year and will be taking my CPC Certification exam next month. How do I break into the field? All the job listings I come across require experience,how do I get that? I am completely new to this side of medical field, I have been a patient for a long time though. I cant even find any non-certified jobs or jobs with a temporary agency without experience.


----------



## kjstearns (Nov 11, 2009)

I have heard of quite a few people who have started on the payor side. I personally just tried to get my foot in the door at a clinic- began as a receptionist, moved on to surgery scheduling, and then on up. I found that in all of these positions, I was dealing with coding, whether it be pre-authorizing or what not. Even though I was not strictly "coding" all day, I had enough exposure to coding that it qualified as experience.


Best of luck to you!
~Kirsten, CPC


----------

